# is my seachem flourish killing my shrimp?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i have gotten around a total of 15 different cherry shrimp and the all seem to die in about two days.. i have 4 amanos and they are doing fine.. .why is this? is it from dosing my seachem flourish? my tank is 10 gallons if it matters..


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your shrimp. That is a frustrating problem. I dose fluorish on my tank and my lone CRS is doing fine. I dose very lightly, however. 

Here are some things to try...

-How long are you taking to acclimate the new CRS to your tank? Maybe you don't have unsafe levels of nutrients in your tank, but you have high enough levels that it shocks your shrimp when suddenly exposed to your levels.
-Can you reduce your dosage w/o upsetting your plants? 

Those are my ideas, good luck.


----------

